# Hunter safety number



## tom_the_chemist

I took hunter safety in Michigan when I was 10 or 11. Now I am 32 and want to apply for tags out of state. How do I go about finding my hunter safety number? Is it my drivers license number?

I tried doing a search on the forum and couldn't find anything.


----------



## U D

Contact Michigan DNR. they will have a record of it for you.


----------



## WMU05

The dnr will replace your card for you, which will have the number on it. You need that card on your person to hunt in some states. I had to do this a couple years ago. Received the new card in a couple weeks. Search their website and you'll find where to make the request.


----------



## Buckbaker

I took hunter safety many many years ago. When I needed my certificate for an out of state hunt, it couldn't be found. My class was well before computer records. I simply made an appointment at a DNR office and retook the test. 15 minutes and I was good to go. I assume you can still do that if they can't find your record.


----------



## FireDoc66

Should be in my signature line....

There you go:


----------



## tom_the_chemist

Thanks everyone. I requested a new certificate. Hopefully the state can find my records. Thanks again.


----------



## dhosera

Its your social #....FYI


----------



## dead short

It could be your social sec number if you took it a long time ago. They've used a different number for quite a while now.


----------



## maverick II

I work with the dnr and a hunter safety instuctor, here's my number 989 714 8087 give me a call an I my be able to help with both, out of state tags and your hunter safety number. The best time to reach me is after 4pm during the week.


----------



## tom_the_chemist

dhosera said:


> Its your social #....FYI


Just to follow up on this, I received my card within 7 days of submitting the request. It is indeed my social security number.


----------



## Buckbaker

tom_the_chemist said:


> Just to follow up on this, I received my card within 7 days of submitting the request. It is indeed my social security number.


Keep it in a safe place so you don't have to replace it again. I keep mine in my gun safe.


----------



## imjon

tom_the_chemist said:


> Just to follow up on this, I received my card within 7 days of submitting the request. It is indeed my social security number.


Request a new card with a new number. I had the same thing with the social security number. 
No reason for it to be on something like this card. DNR will issue a new one with a new number so you don't have to use the SS for some counter clerk to see and maybe steal.


----------



## birdhntr

I am bringing this thread back to life with a question.I was getting ready to take a spur of the moment trip and pulled out my Hunter Safety certificate and it is all filled in completely with the certificate number left blank.I am assuming that is because my social security number is my hunter certificate number. The Instructor # and instructors signature as well as mine are on the card and the same for the bottom portion of the card.Any input would be appreciated


----------



## Gamekeeper

birdhntr said:


> I am bringing this thread back to life with a question.I was getting ready to take a spur of the moment trip and pulled out my Hunter Safety certificate and it is all filled in completely with the certificate number left blank.I am assuming that is because my social security number is my hunter certificate number. The Instructor # and instructors signature as well as mine are on the card and the same for the bottom portion of the card.Any input would be appreciated


Hint
Buy your license on line
Use any number you wish when prompted
I can't remember who told me that about a certain western state


----------

